# New Camera



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

My D3 came in this morning - I'll post pics tonight!!!!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

OH goody. New stuff.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Here's one - ISO 1600.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

S W E E E E T
Congrats on what I am sure is one fine piece of technology. So are you trading up next week to the D3X?


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I am DONE for this year! Of course B&H got the 24-70 back in stock, so I got one and the 14-24 to go along with it. If the D3x is what they say it will be, I don't want it. More pixels and slower frame rate does nothing for me. Of course, I had a similar opinion about the D3....


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Well it sure sounds like you are all set now. Congrats again. I need to see more of what that baby will do with all of that great glass.


----------



## ImReddog (May 15, 2006)

Sorry for the hyjack, but I have a question.
I have a Nikon F2 that I haven't used in years with a number of lens. Can these lens be used on the newer digital cameras? I'm guessing no, but I had to ask.
Thanks,
jra
[email protected]


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Hate to burst your bubble, but it needs to go back. If you look at the picture they misspelled Nikon. 


Congrats my friend. I think it's James' turn again...right gang?


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Sorry guys...there is no way I could come close to keeping up with Brett. My 70-200 is being delivered tomorrow (I'm leaving work early) and I am completely happy...I think


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

ImReddog said:


> Sorry for the hyjack, but I have a question.
> I have a Nikon F2 that I haven't used in years with a number of lens. Can these lens be used on the newer digital cameras? I'm guessing no, but I had to ask.
> Thanks,
> jra
> [email protected]


You should be able to use them, although you may have to shoot manual. Arlon has a pretty cool collection of older lenses (and new) that he has used with great success. He can probably give you a little more detail about using older lenses with the new cameras.


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

RustyBrown said:


> Hate to burst your bubble, but it needs to go back. If you look at the picture they misspelled Nikon.


That's the first thing I thought of as well. I need to get out more.

Man oh man, 1600 ISO and hardly a hint of grain. How many shades of green with envy can I be painted?

Congrats on the new flagship of Nikon. Can't wait to see those no light shots in action with that 600.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

ImReddog said:


> I have a Nikon F2 that I haven't used in years with a number of lens. Can these lens be used on the newer digital cameras? I'm guessing no, but I had to ask.
> Thanks,
> jra
> [email protected]


Sent you a PM on 2cool..


----------

